# Flea market mod



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys Saturday I went by the Old Paris Flea Market in oklahoma city for the first time in years. Came upon this shooter at an old Asian ladies booth for five dollars. Couldn't leave it. I'm not a wrist rocket guy but I had to have it. Haven't really shot one since I was a kid. I have no idea who makes this shooter or how old it is. It's made from aluminum. Maybe somebody can tell me what it is? I took the crappy tubes that come on wrist rockets , to me they r awful and don't perform well. I looped them and put on some 2040 tubing and chained them together. Man oh man is it a fun shooter. A blast to shoot. And my rigged up tubing setup is awesome. Any advice? What y'all think?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I think it's a trumark, D.W..... You ought to pm Sir Gary "Flatband" Miller with a pic. He'd be able to tell you more about it than the manufacturer could!!

That band set looks a lot like something I'd do! hehe Probably 2x as fast as the stock set! Have fun buddy!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I think it is a trumark ws-1


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! Lee, theres no telling what ll come out of our warped minds lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's an old Saunders from the 70's. I hand one as a kid and recently scored one like you at a garage sale. I'm going to band my up and see how well I can shoot it now compared to back then.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wll is going to he pleased with your find, that's for sure...I'm sure he'd be able to give you details, too...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Wll is going to he pleased with your find, that's for sure...I'm sure he'd be able to give you details, too...


LOL, LOL, LOL How did I get into this conversation ;- )

I actually thought it was an old Trumark, by the type of grip it had, but i could be wrong. I think the Trumark machine that makes their slings uses this style as I have seen videos of it being made.

I like the loops the OP made and chained in new tubes, I bet it works great.

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Post video of u you shooting it Treefork! Oohh I'd love to see that. Ur such an amazing shooter and it'd b cool to see what u do with one. As crazy as my new setup looks on this one, it shoots great. It's awesome


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Marty nailed it. Saunders and Tru-Mark had an agreement about the Wrist Rockets in the early years. The ones going out west came from Saunders and the ones going east came from Tru-Mark. Cool pick-up Doug!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Doug,

ain´t it that a lot of drawlength is lost due to those long "ears at the forktips?

- or is it some kind of tapering effect all together?

kind regards,

Be


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Marty nailed it. Saunders and Tru-Mark had an agreement about the Wrist Rockets in the early years. *The ones going out west came from Saunders and the ones going east came from Tru-Mark*. Cool pick-up Doug!


Boy Oh boy, learn something everyday when I'm on this forum ;- )

wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's a closeup and slight enhancement of the center of the second image; says on it "Saunders Wrist Rocket hunting sling".










I like the modification you made! As soon as I saw it I thought of wll, so I'm glad to see he's here


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh wow thanks for all the great information guys. Y'all r the best.oh goodness Nobodo, way to make a guy feel stupid lol  . I been working on it and playing with it and never once seen that lol. The draw length is factored into the blue loops in a tapered effect


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

DougDynasty said:


> Oh wow thanks for all the great information guys. Y'all r the best.oh goodness Nobodo, way to make a guy feel stupid lol  . I been working on it and playing with it and never once seen that lol. The draw length is factored into the blue loops in a tapered effect


Sorry, that wasn't the intent! It actually looks like a flash was used with that picture, and if not for the angle of the flash the text on it might not have even been visible.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh I know u were being helpful and I'm thankful. I was only funning with u bud  . Yeah the flash is the only to see it. I'm glad u noticed it because I was wondering what it was


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Pre foldin' Piece o history there...on steroids


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks like a dental device from before the 1900's! Yuk.... Course...mine looks like a buttplug so I guess I have no room to talk.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking in my utility room, I found my old Sanders Wrist Rocket. I've had it since I was a kid...

I love the mods you did on yours.

I put some surgical tubing on mine and added it back to my shooters.

If I can get someone who is 'Metal Handy' to bend mine, I'll shoot loops also.

Mine shoots well, but feels weird on my wrist.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ole Man Dan said:


> Looking in my utility room, I found my old Sanders Wrist Rocket. I've had it since I was a kid...
> 
> I love the mods you did on yours.
> 
> ...


Yes, the old wrist units can be modded out to perform better than they ever did. This is an old Barnett model (now imported by Daisy I believe) that was worked on:









wll


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool find I,love my old wrist rocket.


----------

